# Radioamatierisms >  maiņstrāvas fons

## arnolds

sveiki!! kas ir maiņstrāvas fons? kā tas rodas un kā to neitralizet radio uztverejos?

----------


## janys

Vienkārši vainīgi ir elektrolīta kondensātori tāpēc pastiprinātājā, un radio var dzirdēt duņoņu kas pārklāj to ēteri.  ::

----------

